# If you're looking to import the iPhone....



## TOSmoke (May 6, 2005)

Just saw a posting with this company and they claim that they will be carrying the iPhone that will be unlocked...or so they say now.
I'm going to keep my eye on this website and see what happens after June 29...worth a shot anyways. They have a Canadian "side" on the site and even specifically claim that their phones will work with many carriers, including Rogers.
If this phone is eventually hacked to unlock the GSM SP service, this may be a good alternative to the first adopters.
In any event, I'm going to keep checking back with them, and if they keep to their claim, I'll order one and report back.

Buy Unlocked GSM Cell Phones and Accessories - PureMobile Canada

Good luck to all !!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/53283-question-iphone-unlock-rogers-buffalo.html


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

*Or...........*

you could just pm on the 30th to checkout my Ebay posting of my iPhone and if you live in Toronto you can come and touch and feel it for your self if you win the bid

or maybe i should have a touch and feel service and charge people $10 for 10 minutes with the iPhone , could be pretty lucrative in Toronto.


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

Cuzz323 said:


> or maybe i should have a touch and feel service and charge people $10 for 10 minutes with the iPhone , could be pretty lucrative in Toronto.


Whoring out the iPhone! For shame!


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

*Hehehehe*

well if can't unlock it i will have to pay those roaming fees some how , Pimpin the iPhone could be a sweet deal.


----------

